

What's In a Design, Apple? - kennethreitz
http://kennethreitz.com/blog/whats-in-a-design/

======
kennethreitz
what do you guys think?

~~~
allenbrunson
not very good. no particular insight, unnecessary bashing of a strawman which
you created yourself.

surely you've noticed that the bar around here is set pretty high. you'd have
to do a lot better than this to get any traction with this crowd.

